# "Small Circle"Jui-jitsu?



## kkbb (Jun 20, 2003)

Can anyone fill me in on what "small circle"  Jui-jitsu is?
How does it differ from other forms of Jui-jtsu?


----------



## kkbb (Jun 20, 2003)

Doh!
Guess I chould have read further down this forum.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 26, 2003)

In a nutshell, it was founded by Wally Jay, who is still around. This style of JJ utilizes the small circle theory of movement.  Wally is one of the great ones out there.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## phlux (Jul 9, 2003)

the idea of small circle is that your movements are inside your sphere or influence - and the rotation happens in a small and tight scale.

for example - aikido will utilize a large circle in many techniques - a lot of big dynamic movements.

in small circle - you may do what esentially is the same techniques - but you do all the movement close into your body. and the rotation comes from the movement of your feet and hips.

Its good movement, and works well.


----------



## Abbax8 (Jul 9, 2003)

The theory of Small Circle is the smaller the circle upon which uke rotates, the greater the power. This also applies to locks, a finger lock instead of an elbow lock. This is a generalization. All I know of Small Circle is from watching Mr. Jay's video. Worth getting.

                                                            Peace
                                                             Dennis


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 9, 2003)

The smaller the circle, the more control (and the less room for escape).

Also, the small circle implies 2-way action, instead of the traditional methods which often apply force in one direction.  2-way action is more efficient and much more effective.

Wally Jay's Small Circle is a great example of someone who knew his art, and then focused (ha) on a small (ha ha) piece of it until that niche had become its own study.

It's cooooooool.

~TT


----------



## Fightfan00 (Aug 17, 2003)

This small circle style of ju jitsu would this be a more combative style compared to the other ju jitsu styles?Also are there any schools that teach this style because it seems pretty interesting.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2003)

See here:
http://www.smallcirclejujitsu.com/


----------



## stickarts (Aug 17, 2003)

wally Jay also has books out which will lend a lot of insight into the art.
I had the pleasure of working with him and hosting a seminar for him.
I also got lost driving him home from dinner once in New Jersey, he will never forget me! lol!
 He is a true gentleman and Grandmaster.


----------



## Doc (Aug 17, 2003)

It is as others have previously stated and is the traditional art associated with the word jiu-jitsu, as opposed to the "new Brazillian" variety based on competition judo, and sport wrestling.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 18, 2003)

Small Circle Jiujitsu is a refinement by Wally Jay of traditional jiujitsu taught by Henry Okazaki.  The "small circle" is an application of an ever tightening circle.  

A good mental picture is take a planet with two moons orbiting, each on the opposite side of the planet.  Now have them begin to get closer and closer to the planet in the space of one orbit until they touch the planet.  You get the idea?  You use this two-way, ever tightening arc to increase the effectiveness of your locking.  Remy Presas changed his whole application of locking after meeting with Wally Jay.

Wally Jay's touch was such that when he _touched you_ he was already in motion.  No further set up.  He touched you and you were locked.  Phew!  Also, you couldn't get to the floor fast enough and if he wanted to get youoff the floor, you couldn't get up fast enough.  All of this is remembered with a big smile as just as Frank Shekosky said, he is a true gentleman and a grandmaster and I have become a better martial artist because of him.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Doc (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Small Circle Jiujitsu is a refinement by Wally Jay of traditional jiujitsu taught by Henry Okazaki.  The "small circle" is an application of an ever tightening circle.
> 
> A good mental picture is take a planet with two moons orbiting, each on the opposite side of the planet.  Now have them begin to get closer and closer to the planet in the space of one orbit until they touch the planet.  You get the idea?  You use this two-way, ever tightening arc to increase the effectiveness of your locking.  Remy Presas changed his whole application of locking after meeting with Wally Jay.
> ...


Exactly, and elements of the original Okazaki Jiu-jitsu (Ed Parker was a black belt in essentially Okazaki jiu-jitsu), as well as Small Circle Concepts are in Kenpo. It is called "Reverse Rolling ball."


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

The current issue of Martial Arts Insider (Aug./Sept. 2003) has a lengthy tribute to Wally Jay on the occasion of his retirement.


----------

